# sr20de intake noise comparison



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

how come the sr20de has the WORST intake noise i have even heard, sounding something like a pickup truck with a funky muffler ricer pipe or some shit blocking its intake passage?????? i had a b16a in a second gen. integra as my last car, with a crazy ass intake noise especially with teh secondary cams!!!!! and now i am stuck with this.........noise.........that makes me not even want to bother with this motor na style, it doesnt seem to me like cams, port polish, more overlap, im extrude hone, would change it much. so those of u with all motor sr20's please tell me what ur intake sounds like!!!!!
otherwise i love the car, and the torque at 4k is MARVELOUS compared to a 1.6 liter that makes peak power at 7800rpm!


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Dunno what you´re talking about...
Whats a Intake noise??


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

*???????*

whats an intake noise?????????? its the sound u get from the air rushing into the motor.....valves opening and closing/air rushing in/ air rushing out the exhaust valves there is a certain amount when intake and exhaust valves are open at the same time ............ur car doesnt just make noise from the exhaust u know......


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

nobody else i know of has had that complaint. Maybe the car u got is a piece of crap or maybe u have super human hearing ....cause all i hear is a deep roar out of my intake and i have a header to make it a better breathing process


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

eeermmmm my car isnt a pos as far as i know, lol........it is a sorta roaring sound but its not very satisfying at all......maybe the exhaust noise on sr20's is better, to make up for it! reason im asking is just cause even b18's from integra ls's make a great inake roar/scream, and i just found the muted growl dissappoining, thats all! also, maybe it gets louder if/when u clean out the intake manifold from all that damn egr and vent system sludge?!?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Are you nuts? There have been many publications who praise the sound of a SR roaring. I remember reading in SCC about a Neon they were building. They said how the tone was almost as deep as a SR20, but not as mean sounding.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah, the sr20 sounds badass at WOT. It gets alot of praise even from non sr20 owners.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you have any aftermarket parts on it. Or is it stock?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I bet this dude still has his stock airbox on, cause my bros 91 se-r with a place racing intake sounds mean as hell at wot. Hell even my 1.6 with the jwt pop charger sounds pretty mean lol...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

fyi i have an apexi filter on custom short ram piping.........guess im just used to an intake sounding twice as high pitched and loud!
thanks 4 the comments!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

lol i did the airbox flip trick and it sounds mean as hell, even other nissan drivers with HS CAI's have told me my car sounds mean as hell at WOT. and this is on a GA16DE. (Not gonna bother spending money under the hood until my SR20VE swap is complete, no point since nothing will swap across engines)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well*

The old AEM on a B series motor has ALWAYS been insanely loud for an intake. Especially the B18C5. Anyway different engines sound differently. I prefer the low growl of the Nissan motors myself. 

Although I did pop the top of the airbox off of the S2000 once for grins and it sounds pretty mean.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

I have an AEM. And it sounds even better at 7000+ rpms. I love that sound.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

The SR20 series comes with a much larger throttle body as compared to many engines, and even in one comparison of about 5 years ago it was stated to have a slightly larger throttle body than a Mustang GT (go figure). A motor in general is much like a musical wind instrument and it harmonizes differently with different length tubing and different diameter tubing (which is where intake manifold/throttle body/air intake system and header/catback exhaust research REALLY pays off as hitting the right harmonics at the right RPM's will cause the air moving inside the tubing to move at it's speediest which of course is what's responsible for boosting the horsepower and torque at low and top end or at the very least enhancing mid-range power significantly), chances are the reason you're not happy with the sound the SR20 makes, which I personally think sounds meaner than any other I've ever heard, is because it's much more open than the rather wimpy (no offense to any honda lovers) stock Honda throttle bodies and intake manifolds and very easily could be harmonizing much stronger on the upper harmonics which might explain why you think it's got a higher pitch.

Yeah I know that sounds cheesy as hell but it's something I'd been tinkering with for months and I honestly think that's why it has such a distinct, strong sound compared to the 'other' motors that tend to get tuned in our cars' class. If you listen to a blown domestic small block, Mustang's are good examples, you'll hear similar 'high pitched' intakes when if you listen closely you'll hear a very distinctive but quieter 'farting' sound (extremely low harmonics which most wind musicians refer to as 'pedal tones', which is a result of the much larger tubing and generally harder to hear for most people as they're extremely low frequency).

On a more personal taste note, I particularly love the low growl it makes when accelerating up a steep hill or at WOT, most other engines from Honda, Mitsu and even domestics just don't seem to really have that aggressive growl like the SR20 and it gets tons of head turns when people hear it.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i still remember rolling around on a stock motor for about 6 months and still enjoying the stock engine sound......then i put my HotShot intake and header on at the same time then took it out for a spin and being amazed how deep it was... and the power difference was there to back it up. My next step is JWT ecu ... i dont need exhaust yet.


----------



## saucemaxx (Jan 21, 2003)

if you dont like the NA noise, get a turbo


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha no noise, I hear these honduh's all the time making alot of noise and no power , matter of fact I stopped turning my head and looking for a good car and being dissapointed


----------

